

Show HN: Read without being disturbed ads&banners and share clean article links - 0zwan
http://readizer.com

======
hspak
It seems to blow up images. Maybe it should try to keep the original image
size?

I tried this on
[http://www.qnx.com/developers/docs/6.4.1/neutrino/getting_st...](http://www.qnx.com/developers/docs/6.4.1/neutrino/getting_started/s1_procs.html)
just to see what it would do.

~~~
0zwan
Thanks guys. I made this 2 years ago just for my usage. Last week, I updated
css for responsive devices that's why this image problem happens. I fixed it
by the way.

------
KatRob
Thanks for the post! I like Readizer! Another good web tool that also removes
adverts is noosfeer.com

Very easy user experience!

